# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  El creciente mercado de la palta Hass peruana

## Bruno Cillóniz

Durante 2010 las exportaciones aumentaron  un 32% 
A una tasa promedio anual del 25,8% crecieron las exportaciones de palta Hass peruana entre 2005 y 2010, informó el sitio Alert@economica. 
De acuerdo a los datos entregados, elaborados por la consultora Maximixe, de las 15,5 miles de toneladas métricas (TM) que se enviaron en 2005 se pasó a 50 miles de TM en 2010. 
La variedad, que posee una gran aceptación en los mercados internacionales, registró un aumento del 32% en sus envíos en 2010 en comparación al año anterior, gracias a la mayor demanda del mercado Europeo en donde destacaron países como Holanda y España, reportó el sitio. 
En el caso del mercado estadounidense, durante la campaña 2009/10 el producto peruano tuvo que competir con la expansión de la producción californiana. 
Cabe señalar que tras una serie de investigaciones la palta Hass peruana podrá ser exportada a EE.UU sin tratamiento cuarentenario, ya que se demostró que esta no es hospedante de la mosca de la fruta. 
La medida  permitirá que la palta ingrese al país del norte con una mejor calidad y con las mismas condiciones que la palta Hass mexicana y chilena. 
“Hace varios años que se estaba apostando en la apertura del mercado de EE.UU para la fruta peruana y de hecho la industria, y nosotros en particular, hemos invertido mucho en nuevos cultivos”, comentó a www.portalfruticola.com Fabio Matarazzo, CEO de la exportadora Camposol. 
“La participación de nuestra fruta en EE.UU todavía es modesta pero en los próximos años esta tendencia se invertirá. El gran potencial que tiene Perú gracias a su clima, ventana de producción y calidad de sus frutas, transformará nuestro país en uno de los más importantes productores de la variedad Hass en todo el mundo”, agregó. 
Según lo informado por Alert@economica la entrada al mercado de EE.UU le permitirá a Perú expandir la oferta exportable del producto en los años subsiguientes. 
Para 2011 se prevé que crezca un 19.7% hasta 60 miles de TM , mientras que en 2012 lo haría en un 25.3% hasta las 75 miles de TM.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...-hass-peruana/*Temas similares: Palta Hass Peruana Artículo: Perú lanzó en París campaña promocional de palta Hass peruana para el mercado de Europa Artículo: Se exportarían 1 mil TM de palta hass al mercado estadounidense Foto Histórica para la Palta Hass Peruana EEUU decretaría en enero ingreso de palta peruana Hass a su mercado, prevé embajador Valdivieso

----------


## luucchhiinn

Tengo una pequeña area de 10 ha y pretendo cultivas la palta hass en humedades lambayeque con agua de pozo quisiera saber si la palta dara bien en esta zona o si no donde puedo encontrar toda la informacion necesaria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Tengo una pequeña area de 10 ha y pretendo cultivas la palta hass en humedades lambayeque con agua de pozo quisiera saber si la palta dara bien en esta zona o si no donde puedo encontrar toda la informacion necesaria

 Encontrar toda la información necesaria siempre es difícil, por eso lo mejor sería que vayas aclarando tus dudas paso a paso; o en su defecto, preguntar por alguna bibliografía o manual de cultivo útil para alguien que empieza un cultivo de palta hass. 
En mi opinión has elegido un producto interesante para cultivar porque por lo que yo percibo, tiene buena demanda a nivel nacional, y sobre todo, a nivel internacional. 
No Ing. ni técnico para responder a tu pregunta inicial, pero no veo por qué no pueda crecer bien Lambayeque. Sin embargo, sí es importante que entiendas del manejo específico de la palta hass para cada clima en particular -por lo poco que sé de algunas conversaciones que he escuchado de mi familia-. 
Finalmente, si no encuentras información por ningún lado, la última opción es preguntar a alguien en el ciberespacio. Y en este caso, aquí en AgroFórum.pe podría ser una buena opción intentarlo. 
Suerte y saludos

----------

